# Parallel Clamps



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm making some cope and stick cabinet doors. I have some F style clamps but they are kind of a pain to use for gluing/squaring the cabinet doors.
I know the Harbor Freight parallel (aluminum rail) clamps aren't the best. Do you think they would work well enough for this type of project. 
I did see a video where a piece of wood was inserted into the length of the aluminum rail to stiffen it.
Thanks for your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## bp2878 (Jan 5, 2019)

I've never used the clamps you are referring to but I have sworn off EVERYTHING Harbor Freight has to offer. This past weekend, I was rolling around the shop on a small shop stool from Harbor Freight painting a dresser. Had my quart of paint on the bottom tray rolling around with me. A nice little setup until a caster fell off, putting me on my back and spilling my $50 a quart paint. Moral of the story is saving money at Harbor Freight always ends up costing me money in the end. Jorgenson parallel clamps are decently priced, I have a few of them and like them.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

They sell another brand at Woodcraft if that suits better.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Shop generally use pipe clamps..the doors generally square them selves if parts are square..


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I highly recommend these clamps!
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/clamps/bar/70618-dubuque-aluminum-bar-clamps


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had decent results with the HF bar clamps with the wood insert to stiffen support as long as light pressure pulled joint together. Lately, I purchased some Bessey parallel. There is huge difference, to me. I'll be adding more parallel as $$$ permit.

Aggravations of the HF clamps include the discrete set points for the sliding jaw and the jaw with screw binding up on the bar.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Yes, they will work but they need some tuning.

Take the collar off and file the edges to keep it from binding. Definitely insert hardwood in the channel.

It would be nice if the slots were closer, but you get used to it.

With cope and stick doors be careful they will tend to bow the door. I often clamp a caul to keep them straight.

I use their F clamps, too. Actually pretty decent except for the flimsy pads.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's worth noting what Jack said….pipe clamps have been (and still are) used for a lot of projects that seem to come out just fine. I like parallel jaw clamps, but I did just as well with pipe clamps.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Yep my main clamps are the $10 HF bar clamps with the Paul Sellers mods, even for my bench clamp-in-a-vise. And I often build 8ft tall hutches and builtins etc. i have some pipe clamps but they are much heavier and clunky so my go to are the aluminum.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

One thing about the ones at HF, they are yours to use for exactly 30 days. If you don't like em, return them for full refund. Keep your receipt.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Every Harbor Freight clamp I've had the misfortune to have to use somewhere has frustrated the crap out of me.

Having owned name brand clamps for decades I just cannot be happy with the HF stuff.

HOWEVER, they do still hold things together decently. I've never NOT had them work, they just are never as smooth moving, parts are usually kinda sloppy, the plastic is really cheap and usually much softer than it should be… But, they do still hold things.

Gluing cabinet doors shouldn't take much pressure at all. That pretty much means cheap clamps will do the job.

So, yeah if you only need a bar clamp once, or maybe only once a year? HF clamps are fine. Go for it. No need to break the bank. But, if this is a hobby you want to pursue? Save up a couple more days and go spend the money for Bessey, Dewalt, Irwin, Jorgensen, etc….

Although, I will say, I tried a new method a couple of cabinet jobs ago… I clamped things just tight enough, then shot them with 23 gauge pins. Took 'em out of the clamps and treated them gently for a couple hours. They held together nicely, stayed flat and true…. But, a pin nailer's a heckofalot more expensive than a pair or two of clamps! LOL


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have some of those clamps and they work well enough for light-duty stuff at the price point. If you only need clamps to hold stuff together while the glue cures, they'll get the job done. If you need a lot of pressure or are relying on the clamps to be true parallel clamps and not flex or the jaws to not cant, look elsewhere.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

> Every Harbor Freight clamp I ve had the misfortune to have to use somewhere has frustrated the crap out of me.
> 
> Having owned name brand clamps for decades I just cannot be happy with the HF stuff.
> 
> ...


I have a 23 gauge pin nailer. I'll try the HF clamps and if necessary add the wood to stiffen them


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If you're not in a hurry, all you need it 2 clamps. Just make sure your cuts are square. Like Jack, the door will square themselves.










If you don't want to use any camps at all

https://www.woodmagazine.com/tool-reviews/clamps-clamping/clamping-with-wedges


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

> Yep my main clamps are the $10 HF bar clamps with the Paul Sellers mods, even for my bench clamp-in-a-vise. And I often build 8ft tall hutches and builtins etc. i have some pipe clamps but they are much heavier and clunky so my go to are the aluminum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You. I bought the clamps and watched the video and am in the process of adding the wood stiffeners and clamp pads.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Yep my main clamps are the $10 HF bar clamps with the Paul Sellers mods, even for my bench clamp-in-a-vise. And I often build 8ft tall hutches and builtins etc. i have some pipe clamps but they are much heavier and clunky so my go to are the aluminum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the HF aluminum clamps. Never use them..


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

> I highly recommend these clamps!
> https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/clamps/bar/70618-dubuque-aluminum-bar-clamps
> 
> - Andre


+1 
These are the ones i reach for first, lightweight and a joy to use.


----------

